
Ask HN: Why is no one signing up for my service? - scottndecker
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;visualteamstatus.com<p>Have at it.  Open to any and all feedback.  I&#x27;m confident my tool provides real value, but I&#x27;m not getting any traction.
======
PaulHoule
Personally I wouldn't sign up because I don't use Visual Studio Team Edition.
In the past I've worked at Visual Studio shops but even then we did not use
Team Edition.

I am sure there are Team Edition users out there but I think they are a small
part of the set of HN users. Thus, your marketing has to be highly targeted to
be effective.

------
pedalpete
I hadn't heard of "Visual Studio Team Services", is it a popular tool?

How are you finding users of that services?

My knee-jerk reaction is to suggest you need to put a bit of effort into
design. This just doesn't look like a professionally built tool.

I'd stop the AdWords, take a bit of time and do a clean-up. You don't have to
hire a designer, copy as much as you can from here -
[https://www.visualstudio.com/team-
services/](https://www.visualstudio.com/team-services/) this is what your
customers are used to buying.

Find out who the buyer is. Who buys for the team? I'm guessing this is mostly
corporate customers. Have you spoken to any of them about their needs?

What does $4.99 cover? Is that per team member? Per project?

What do you mean by 'no one signing up'? Is it really 0? Do you have a few?
What were your expectations? How did you arrive at your expectations?

------
dman
How are you advertising this?

~~~
scottndecker
Apparently not very well :) I have some Google AdWords campaigns going on and
I posted it here when I launched it.

~~~
dman
This appears to be an enterprise product. Forget about ads for your first 25
customers. Focus on selling in the real world - even when people tell you no
in the real world you can at times find out something valuable about their
reasoning. Dont write any more code / add any new features unless it leads to
a prospect signing up as a client.

